# Worksharp deal



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have several knives that are in need of re-profile and would also like to make a few more from blanks.

I had been looking at a few different tools to reprofile blades , while I would of course want a 2x72 belt grinder that is a bit out of my budget.

I had looked at the Razor edge system at 85 dollars I have a spare bench grinder not really being used much at this time and could have done that , I make a MDF wheel for it yet , however I thought it would be very handy if it was something I could pack with on butcher jobs and to deer camp. Although with bevels set and sharp a diamond steel is probably all that my knives would require at deer camp. Portable would be nice



I liked the ken onion edition at 129 but was really wanting the additional grinder table option also but that made it 200 dollars

the Ken onion with blade grinder attachment and the 1x18 belts with variable speed looked the most versatile.

https://www.worksharptools.com/shop..._pa_bundled-with=elite-sharpening-system

then I was watching a video on the tool and the reviewer had this coupon code for 25% off Stoney25

this brought the Ken onion with blade grinder and 11 belts to 150 direct from worksharp

it should arrive tomorrow and I will be testing it our right away on several knives.

I have a few that have been sharpen so many times I need to push the shoulder back and reset the bevel more of a task then I like to do with a stone


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I like my worksharp tool. 
Use it when they get real dull. Routine upkeep is typically done with a coarse and fine steel.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I tried the guide but I prefer the blade grinder attachment.
I did a few pocket knives and a couple chefs knives 

it is really all about that bur

the belt moves away from the edge , when you see the bur roll over the edge you know you are out to the edge flip and repeat , when you get a bur all the way along the edge flip and get the same your ready to move to the next finer grit.

once you have that bur it goes very fast a few passes on each side folding that bur back and forth over the edge just a couple times , move to the next finer belt 
starting with the 120 or x65 belt then X22 , x4 fine and 6000 grit if you want a good slicer this is all the farther you need go. it will make confetti of paper
if you want truly hair popping arm shaving sharp the unit came with 2 power strapping cloth belts a green honing compound and a red polishing compound.

it is very fast ad easy to make a shaving sharp edge on a knife.

I have done shaving sharp with stones a few times before , it takes time a bunch of time , so if you find your zen in sharpening by hand , great but if you want hair popping shaving sharp in 5-7 minutes this is a great option.

if you have a damaged edge like one of my chefs knives this is a huge time saver.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I tried the guide but I prefer the blade grinder attachment.
> I did a few pocket knives and a couple chefs knives
> 
> it is really all about that bur
> ...


Agreed. The Ken Onion with blade grinder is the way to go.

You can set the speed slow enough to keep heat to a minimum, and the convex edge is pretty stout. You’re going to like it.


What’s the grinder table? I haven’t seen that one.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure where I said table but the back side of the ken onion grinder has a 90* to belt table , handy for some things.

the variable speed is very handy


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not sure where I said table but the back side of the ken onion grinder has a 90* to belt table , handy for some things.
> 
> the variable speed is very handy


Roger. That’s what I have. It has a small table perpendicular to a platten, and a reference “table” on the convex-grind side. 


This is what had me confused:


GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ...I liked the ken onion edition at 129 but was really wanting the additional grinder table option also but that made it 200 dollars...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ahh yes I guess I called the blade grinder attachment a table 

been using it on a bunch of knives the blade grinder attachment only not the guide.

really like it , working very well , have purchased a second pack of belts gotten a few knives enough use I am on the 2nd sharpening with them. I go back to the X4 belt , then 6K and good to go again in just a few passes


----------

